

Study: Sponsored Content Has a Trust Problem - awalgrove
http://contently.com/strategist/2014/07/09/study-sponsored-content-has-a-trust-problem-2/

======
newman8r
Best line:

"respondents rated branded content as more trustworthy than Fox News"

